# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Problme  ouvrir ma page d'accueil

## Xzander

Bonjour!

J'ai de la difficult  atteindre la page d'accueil de mon site web.  J'ai IIS 5 install sur mon WXP pro.  J'ai supprim ce qui tait dans wwwroot et je l'ai remplac par mon site web.  La page d'accueil est index.htm.  Lorsque je tappe http://localhost/index.htm ou http://localhost/ dans internet explorer, j'obtiens l'erreur suivante:

Vous n'tes pas autoris  afficher cette page
HTTP 401.3 - Accs  la ressource refus par ACL
Services Internet (IIS)

Quel est le problme??  Merci beaucoup!

----------


## Abdou_moujar

Ce problme vient peu-tre d'un dni d'autorisation pour l'utilisateur anonyme cre par IIS lors de son installation et qui par dfaut porte le nom 'IUSR_NomServeur' dans lequel NomServeur est le nom de l'ordinateur sur lequel IIS est install.Essaie la procdure suivante:
1)Ouvre la console MMC d'administration de IIS(clique sur le menu dmarrer puis dans 'Outils d'adminstration' clique sur 'Services Internet (IIS)')
2)Developpe l'arborescence en cliquant sur le signe +  ct du nom de ton ordinateur puis sur le signe +  cot de 'Sites Web' puis clique droit sur 'Site Web par dfaut' et dans le menu qui s'affiche clique sur le boutton 'Proprits'
2)Dans la feuille de proprits qui apparait clique sur l'onglet 'Scurit du rpertoire' puis sur 'Modifier' et dans la zone  'Connections anonymes et contrle d'authentification' vrifie que la case 'Connection anonyme' est coche et que dans la zone de texte 'Nom de l'utilisateur' apparait le fameux utilisateur cre par IIS c--d le 'IUSR_NomServeur'. Pour ne pas utiliser de mot de passe vrifie que la case 'Autoriser la vrification du mot de passe par IIS' est coche clique ensuite sur OK pour revenir  la premire page et clique ensuite sur l'onglet 'Document' et dans la page qui apparait vrifie que la case 'Activer le document par dfaut est coche" et que dans la liste  cot figure 'Index.htm' sinon tu peux l'ajouter en cliquant sur 'Ajouter'.Clique sur Ok pour quitter la feuille de proprit.Quitte ensuite la console d'administration.
3)Dans l'explorateur Windows clique droit sur le rpertoire contenant ton site web et dans le menu qui s'affiche clique sur 'Proprits'.Dans la feuille de proprits qui s'affiche clique sur l'onglet 'Scurit' et dans le volet 'Nom d'utilisateur ou de groupe' vrifie que l'utilisateur 'IUSR_NomServeur' figure dans la liste et qu'il a les autorisations de lecture et/ou d'xcution en cochant les case en face de ces autorisations.Si ce nom ne figure pas dans la liste clique sur le boutton 'ajouter' puis dans la fentre qui apparait clique sur 'Avanc' puis dans la fente qui apparait clique sur 'Rechercher' et dans la liste qui apparait en bas clique sur le nom 'IUSR_NomServeur' puis clique deux fois sur OK , ce nom apparait alors dans la premire liste.Accorde lui alors les autorisations prcites et clique sur OK pour appliquer les changements et quitter la feuille de proprits
4) Lance ta page web  partir de ton navigateur comme tu l'as fais auparavant
Bonne chance

----------


## Xzander

Merci beaucoup!

J'avais en effet un problme au niveau des permissions des utilisateurs.  L'utilisateur 'IUSR_NomServeur' avait les droits pour le dossier du site web.  Cependant, j'avais rcemment import des fichiers en provenance d'un autre dossier.  'IUSR_NomServeur' n'avait pas hrit des droits du dossier pour ouvrir les fichiers dans ce dossier.  Ainsi, j'ai d rtablir l'hritage des droits du dossier pour m'assurer que tous les fichiers prennent les droits ncessaires automatiquement.  (autrement, j'aurais d autoriser la lecture de chaque fichier individuellement)

----------

